# Breeder administered her own vaccinations?



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All - I just found out that the breeder administered her own vaccinations for Rexy. A vet told me that I'd have to start all over again with the vaccines if she'd administered them at home! What? Is this normal? He now has three sets of vaccines (two from the breeder and he got the third set at the vet before I knew she self-administered the first two sets). What should I do? Does he need to start all over again?? I never even thought about this issue and just assumed she took them to the vet...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can the vet titer Rexy to see if his levels are up instead of revaccinating? I would not want him to redo them if he is already covered. I am not sure about your local rabies requirements---that probably needs documentation. Someone else needs to jump in on this.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It is common practice for breeders to administer the first puppy shots. I would not go to a vet that insisted on revaccinating. Not with all the info out there about over vaccinating. Look for a new vet!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe the breeder is required to keep written documents on the vaccines given with the labels of the vaccines and you should have those to give to your vet. If you never recieved any paperwork on the vaccines "given", I would indeed readminister all vaccines because you cannot prove the breeder actually administered them. If you have the paperwork from the breeder that documents each vaccine with the dates administered, you may continue on schedule without starting over. The vet is wrong. Just because vaccines may be administered at home, they do not need to be redone.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with Pam! Be careful! After reading "Scared Poopless" and hearing recent stories threads about vet office's alleged "errors" with our pups , I will always ask questions and never agree to anything the vet says he needs to do without researching it first (unless it's an emergency, and even then, there's still the trusty iPhone enabling me to quickly Google things). (I had to say "alleged" there as the facts have not been universally verified/confirmed/whatever. Do I sound like a bad lawyer?)


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

The breeder seems to know what she is doing and is a member of the American Maltese Association. I'm guessing she knows more about these little dogs than my vet. 

However, the vet said the issues is that if the vaccines are stored even 1 degree off they could be rendered useless for the puppy. It sounds from the above breeders administering vaccines at home is pretty common. Could what the vet said possibly be true?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It is common for breeders to give their own vaccinations, so that's not a red flag. If your puppy was not even seen once by a vet before coming to you, that is not something I like to see.

There is no reason to start vaccinations over again and as others have mentioned, a titer can tell you what you need to know. The only vaccinations that are not 'allowed' to be given by breeders are rabies vaccinations. 

Personally, I always take my puppies to the vet for vaccinations but if I had multiple litters at a time, i'd probably start giving them myself. 

I would question your vet as to why he/she feels vaccinations given by breeders are not 'valid'. It also depends on what kind of breeder you are dealing with though. If you are dealing with a backyard breeder/puppy mill type situation, I wouldn't' trust a word of what was said. but if you are dealing with an ethical breeder, you can trust that if they said the vaccinations were given, they were given. Some vets only see the worst of the breeders so they get a little 'anti-breeder' which i can almost understand because there are a lot of clueless and not ethical people out there breeding their dogs!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Puppy79 said:


> The breeder seems to know what she is doing and is a member of the American Maltese Association. I'm guessing she knows more about these little dogs than my vet.
> 
> However, the vet said the issues is that if the vaccines are stored even 1 degree off they could be rendered useless for the puppy. It sounds from the above breeders administering vaccines at home is pretty common. Could what the vet said possibly be true?



The vaccinations come to your house packed in a cooler with dry ice and are then supposed to go in the fridge. I can see where your vet can be concerned but really, i'd be more concerned with his wanting to risk vaccination reactions because of something that 'might' have happened during shipping/storage.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Puppy79 said:


> The breeder seems to know what she is doing and is a member of the American Maltese Association. I'm guessing she knows more about these little dogs than my vet.
> 
> However, the vet said the issues is that if the vaccines are stored even 1 degree off they could be rendered useless for the puppy. It sounds from the above breeders administering vaccines at home is pretty common. Could what the vet said possibly be true?


Again, one way to know for sure if the vaccine was stored improperly would be to titer. The vet could also inadvertently store it 1 degree off. I live in Greece & nothing here is an exact (or even less than exact) science. 
It sounds, honestly, like your vet is someone you might want to change, if you can. I realize in some small towns that is not so easy. I would not like working w/a vet like this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My breeder gave several of Tyler's vaccines and sent us with paperwork stating such. My vet looked at it and while I was there called my breeder just to make sure because she didn't want to over vaccinate. I think most of the reputable breeders do this and have a refrigerator shelf with them. I don't like the idea of a vet who might want to give an additional set of vaccines needlessly. I'd look at other vets in the area.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My vet gave my puppy (in 1996 ) one additional shot because, after looking at the records from the breeder, she thought the breeder did not time them properly. 

But she didn't start all over again!

Your vet may also be trying to protect himself/herself in case there was in fact a problem with the vaccinations given by the breeder and your dog gets sick later. If you like this vet otherwise, maybe you should discuss it with the vet some more.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you should find another vet. It is common for reputable, experienced breeders to vaccinate and your vet ought to know this. At the very least the vet should have recommended that you titer instead of just re-vaccinating. I would never be able to trust a vet that told you to start all over...just in case.:thmbdn:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all said. If there is any doubt, titering is the best thing to do.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

In this case I would titer too. *But just a warning*. If you don't have alot of Vet choices in your town, you may have to state your case. There are many Vets out there that do not believe the titer research supports proof of protection for your dog. Just warning you. Many just won't do it for a healthy dog. I did titer Sammie for all but Rabies last time, but the Vet did make some interesting points.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I do know it is possible to order vaxcines from Dr. Foster and Smith, so it stands to reason a breeder would give them. I'd insist on titer, and/or look for a new vet.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I just picked up my 14 wk puppy (6/2) and the breeder had given the vaccines herself. She gave me paperwork for my vet, saw my vet today, she took the paperwork without hesitation, and wanted the breeders name and number in case of any questions.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the advice! I feel much better about it now. I didn't realize it was such standard practice and I do trust the breeder to be very ethical and reputable. I'd love to hear any more opinions about this, but I think I'm just going to trust they were properly administered and change vets. Thanks!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to go back to see where you live. Yes, in some areas vets are a little bit backward, but I think that in Washington D.C. you should be able to find a more competent vet, who is up to date on the latest practices and knowledgeable about the special needs of small dogs.You can't just put your trust in any vet, small dogs are a whole different story. Where I live vet's service cows and horses, and I know they are not in tune with the special requirements of small dogs. In DC you should be able to find a better vet than the one who gave you a totally cavalier recommendation to re-vaccinate. I would never trust that one with my baby's health.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Typically the concern is about vaccines purchased from places like Tractor Supply...they are notorious for the vaccines not being handled properly. In veterinary practice, I've seen a number of parvo dogs who were vaccinated with products from such places. 

How old is your puppy? So long as he receives 2 vaccines being 3-4 weeks apart and the last at/after 16 weeks of age he should be covered.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Whatever you decide.... Please space the vaccines out only doing ONE vaccine per visit.

No multi or combo vaccines, either.

One per visit. Means more visits for vaccines but will be safer for your puppy.


----------

